# Sat nav installed :-)



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

As title, got in from work tonight, 35 mins later and its job done

*scary bit !!!*










*All done*














































*
Think i deserve this* :thumb:


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Did someone forget to tell the cartographer where Paris should be in relation to London ? ...... and Dublin come to mention it ?

or is the map upside down ?? .... it\s got me confused ! (not difficult!)


Nice job on the install btw :thumb:


----------



## Bo2007 (Apr 3, 2007)

as long as you dont disconnect the airbag light when u put them in the golfs are ok. looks good that one 

Shane


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

That looks sweeet! Also are they standard dials?


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Looks much better.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Very smart. :thumb:


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

very nice Shaun, looks the part


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

how do you transfer your mp3 and stuff to it?


----------



## dinodog (Aug 10, 2007)

Top unit that, nice job.
did you get the book to go with it?


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Very nice, looks awesome.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Buzzsaw said:


> That looks sweeet! Also are they standard dials?


yeh, all standard


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

dinodog said:


> Top unit that, nice job.
> did you get the book to go with it?


yeh, got book for the wallet


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

ianFRST said:


> how do you transfer your mp3 and stuff to it?


SD card slot in the front (middle of screen at bottom) , also can be done by cd or DVD


----------



## NeoPanther (Jan 15, 2008)

Looks v swanky! :thumb: 

I expect that screen will soon get finger prints all over it, so you'll forever be cleaning it though.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Looks Fantastic Nice car Mate !!!!.....................:thumb:


----------



## TriBorG (Feb 14, 2007)

NeoPanther said:


> Looks v swanky! :thumb:
> 
> I expect that screen will soon get finger prints all over it, so you'll forever be cleaning it though.


Yeh but for a pro this should not present to much of an issue ;o)


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Mark J said:


> Did someone forget to tell the cartographer where Paris should be in relation to London ? ...... and Dublin come to mention it ?
> 
> or is the map upside down ?? .... it\s got me confused ! (not difficult!)
> 
> Nice job on the install btw :thumb:


LOL, i had accidentally pressed the wrong button LOL, its now the right way up


----------



## i want an aero (Dec 1, 2007)

looks ace


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

OMG

I love it. Very very nice mate


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

Looks very nice mate :thumb: 

Your supplier got another for a Passat  

Darren


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

that looks slick as a beer-hatch!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

im quite happy, just loading up my SD card with mp3's


----------



## nimburs (Apr 26, 2007)

looks great didn't wait long to fit that :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

divinedetail said:


> looks great didn't wait long to fit that :thumb:


lol, i tried to wait for the weekend but just could'nt wait


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

That looks excellent.

I bet you will be using the sat-nav to pop down to the shops for the first few days lol


----------



## mccalia1 (Mar 1, 2008)

What was involved in the installation? I retrofitted Sat Nav to my e46 BMW 3 Series and I more or less took the car apart. Looks great, but the Nav is Sh*te.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

looks great... shame its not tomtom software though!


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Niiice. Spot on mate. I got to get one of those for my Golf! Great job, finishes the interior off nicely!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

mccalia1 said:


> What was involved in the installation? I retrofitted Sat Nav to my e46 BMW 3 Series and I more or less took the car apart. Looks great, but the Nav is Sh*te.


its quite easy tbh, just removing the odd bit of trim, i had to change the odd bit on a plug because i have an ipod dock, but rest was pretty much plug and play, as i say suprisingly it only took me 30 mins


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

What did you do for the GPS antenna?

I have been lookin at a similar unit on ebay for the A4.

Did it just plug straight in then?

Any issues?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

you use a fakra gps unit (about £15), it plugs straight into the back of the unit, i then just put it under the trim (attached by double sided pads), then reattahced trim), couldnt be easier

mines put here, but on opposite side (ignore the sirius antenna)


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Shaun that looks great


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Looks Great, are these the same as the ones in VW's little 4x4 (Tiguan?), improves the dash no end - they are too plain without it.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

robertdon777 said:


> Looks Great, are these the same as the ones in VW's little 4x4 (Tiguan?), improves the dash no end - they are too plain without it.


theres a non nav/ video version too (option), not sure what you have seen, but they can spec nav too, and they would get this unit


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

jedi-knight83 said:


> looks great... shame its not tomtom software though!


Why


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Mike Hunt said:


> Why


some people like the tomtom interface, as i do


----------



## timprice (Aug 24, 2007)

I agree about TomTom. very intuitive.

Funnily enough i have just bought the MFD v1 for my Passat (B5.5) and done a retro-fit, exactly the same as you. mine doesn't have the SD card slot though, being an older version, so relies on a CD from Blaupunkt to work, but it works all the same.

i have been very impressed with it and the sound quality is amazing compared to my old "Gamma" unit.

Now to relocate the CD changer into the glovebox, as my original radio was a single DIN unit with in-dash CD underneath. 

I will post up some pictures when i get it all installed properly.

Sorry to hijack.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

timprice said:


> I agree about TomTom. very intuitive.
> 
> Funnily enough i have just bought the MFD v1 for my Passat (B5.5) and done a retro-fit, exactly the same as you. mine doesn't have the SD card slot though, being an older version, so relies on a CD from Blaupunkt to work, but it works all the same.
> 
> ...


the nav actually works from the Hard drive, so no disc needed, the SD slot can be used for music, or just transfering mp3's to the hardrive :thumb:

the sound on this is very good, i have soundpack too, and the movie i just watched in surround sound was very very good


----------



## ash_xt (Apr 22, 2007)

looking smart that is  would have taken me alot longer tho.. ha ha


----------



## clipstone (Nov 29, 2006)

Any idea on the Audi equivalent for a 2006 A4?

Really interested in doing this having seen the quality job made by 182!!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

clipstone said:


> Any idea on the Audi equivalent for a 2006 A4?
> 
> Really interested in doing this having seen the quality job made by 182!!


whats your dash look like ?


----------



## clipstone (Nov 29, 2006)

Something like this:










I'll try and find a better pic ...


----------



## PhatPhil (Feb 1, 2007)

Looks awesome mate :thumb:

You tried setting up a bluetooth phone connection yet?


----------



## block (Jun 28, 2006)

Where from? how much?

if you dont mind me asking of course.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

clipstone said:


> Something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bigger picture needed mate


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

PhatPhil said:


> Looks awesome mate :thumb:
> 
> You tried setting up a bluetooth phone connection yet?


you need to buy an extra part for that, and as i dont do calls in the car it would have been a waste of money for me


----------



## timprice (Aug 24, 2007)

clipstone said:


> Something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The equivalent for Audi cars is the "RNS" series. you can find them on ebay (where i got my VW MFD unit). i would think £550 would get you one with all the installation bits.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Very nice, hope you enjoy using it :thumb:


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

182_blue said:


> you need to buy an extra part for that, and as i dont do calls in the car it would have been a waste of money for me


I think you'll find its also a whole world more of extra pain as the box for bluetooth mounts under the passenger seat, mic goes in the roof console.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Mike Hunt said:


> I think you'll find its also a whole world more of extra pain as the box for bluetooth mounts under the passenger seat, mic goes in the roof console.


yeh, i read the guide, look a right pain, i wouldnt do that myself, theres a bloke on a forum that does it at a good price


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

tried the DVD bit on it earlier, oh & guess the movie


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

Very nice :thumb: 

Is that the off button pointing down???


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Aero said:


> Very nice :thumb:
> 
> Is that the off button pointing down???


LOL, yeh its a VW feature, they all do it, my old CD vw unit did it too, drives me nuts, i straighten it up and use the Steering controls


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

The bluetooth feature works well, although if you want to make full use of the features - ie use the RNS as a phone and dial on screen you need the premium bluetooth installed.
Mine has the standard bluetooth factory fitted which is mounted under the drivers seat, I get the phone book, call lists etc come up on the red MFD display and I can also use voice activated dialling in the car.


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Very smart :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

NickP said:


> The bluetooth feature works well, although if you want to make full use of the features - ie use the RNS as a phone and dial on screen you need the premium bluetooth installed.
> Mine has the standard bluetooth factory fitted which is mounted under the drivers seat, I get the phone book, call lists etc come up on the red MFD display and I can also use voice activated dialling in the car.


what did the bluetooth cost you


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Mine was factory installed 

Although if I wanted to swap it for the premium bluetooth I had a price of around £220 from Stu, and then I'd obviously be able to recover some money by selling my standard bluetooth unit.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very nice indeed! Hot Fuzz - Excellent!


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Smart looking upgrade, any improvements in sound quality?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

CK888 said:


> Smart looking upgrade, any improvements in sound quality?


its very good sound wise, i have the soundpack too so its amplified, with the DVD you get full surround sound, its quite spooky sat in the car watching a film


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

182_blue said:


> its very good sound wise, i have the soundpack too so its amplified, with the DVD you get full surround sound, its quite spooky sat in the car watching a film


All good:thumb:

I've got the standard spkrs with RCD300 unit and the sound quality is rubbish compared to my old MK4.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Spot on install, looks great.


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Looking good mate, I think it just adds that extra special touch to the car. Tempted to get one for my Leon but at 1500 clams its a bit too much for me.
Alex


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

cheers mate, definitely makes the interior look better imo


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

182_blue said:


> LOL, yeh its a VW feature, they all do it, my old CD vw unit did it too, drives me nuts, i straighten it up and use the Steering controls


lol and that group is called OCD lol i do the same on my edition 30

Shaun where did u get the unit from im looking for something similar rough idea of cost would be great im lookin circa 1000 for an aftermarket unit


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks good....

Is the arrow on the dashboard computer an extra "help" to tell you where to turn??

:thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

JJ_ said:


> lol and that group is called OCD lol i do the same on my edition 30
> 
> Shaun where did u get the unit from im looking for something similar rough idea of cost would be great im lookin circa 1000 for an aftermarket unit


i got it from a member on VWnavi forum called tommy cupra http://vwnavi.com/forums/member.php?u=5684


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

sorry its an old thread, the arow on the screen is for directions/ distance and road names etc (when used in nav mode)



The Cueball said:


> Looks good....
> 
> Is the arrow on the dashboard computer an extra "help" to tell you where to turn??
> 
> :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

182_blue said:


> sorry its an old thread, the arow on the screen is for directions/ distance and road names etc (when used in nav mode)


:lol:

I never looked at the date of your first post!!!

I guess you are used to the sat nav now.....

I have never seen the arrow thing before, must be quite handy!

:thumb:


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Its a nice unit i have it in my Superb 2 along with the sound upgrade, surround sound is better than in the house


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

yeh i have soundpack too, it is very good :thumb:


Richf said:


> Its a nice unit i have it in my Superb 2 along with the sound upgrade, surround sound is better than in the house


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

The Cueball said:


> :lol:
> 
> I never looked at the date of your first post!!!
> 
> ...


yeh its very handy, no need to look down at the unit , below is a pic i just found on google to show it a little better










yes im used to it too, also now has speed cameras installed on it too


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

How did you get the speed camera thing to work , lots of people have had real problems doing that ??


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Richf said:


> How did you get the speed camera thing to work , lots of people have had real problems doing that ??


theres a few guides about if you look http://www.mk5golfgti.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=2092.0

i also have version 4 map too :thumb:


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Great unit :thumb: especially with the optional MDI add on


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

That looks fantastic! very tempted


----------

